# Sad news from us



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I know I've not been around much lately, had a lot of commitments..

We went to get some covers for the huthc yesterday due to the sudden temp drop. Got home and Chester was really docile, not running around with Rosie. I opened up the hutch and he didn't move so I picked him up to check him over and he was like ice. I wrapped him in a towel and rushed him to the vets.

His temp was so low they couldn't read it.. They warmed him up and there was no sounds coming from his guts. He was given fluids and warmed up but was so thin.. I had taken him out the hutch a few days prior and he was fine..

The vets were unsure what was wrong but knew something underlying was wrong.. As I was holiding him, deciding whether to take him home or leave him over night he started the first signs of fitting. they took him in the back and he was falling to one side.. EC.. so I decided the best thing was to PTS as I didn't want him to keep fitting until he was gone..

I bought Rosie in last night so she wasn't alone in the cold and to let the hutch be cleaned.. My concern has now shifted to her..

Neither of them are thin or underweight but you can feel their spines.. now Chester yesterday was bad, you could feel ribs.. I'm worried Rosie will go the same way as her spine is quite prominent.. They were both wormed and jabbed and flea/mite treated..

I'm worried she will turn bad now


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry for your loss 

All I can advise is to keep an eye on Rosie now she's indoors.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.

Weight can drop off bunnies really quickly, and their health can change equally quickly. Morning and evening checks (watch for signs of behaviour changes/eating patterns) are good indicators.

Consider taking Rosie for a health check. Have her weighed. Feed her good quality hay and loads of it - and good quality pellets such as Science Selective (but make any change in pellets gradual).

If EC confirmed (autopsy?) , treat with long course of Panacur. Aim to raise her general health.

Once she comes in, she will need to stay in for the whole of the winter.

When things are stable, do think about getting her a new friend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Unless EC has been confirmed by necropsy then him falling to the side could be a number of issues, especially as the fitting started first.

As EC has been mentioned tho it won't do any harm to put Rosie on a 28 day course of Panacur just to make sure.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks.. yes I'm getting her checked over.. we put it down to EC as he fell to the side once when i put him in the hutch to grab the carrier and the very sudden weight loss.. we will consider a mate for Rosie in the future if she is ok however we are unsure right now as this isn't the first loss like this and we don't want the heartache anymore  think our bunny owning days are coming to an end


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

falling can be related to many things, not just EC, unless you had a necropsy you can not say EC for sure

just a couple things that could make him fall are;
muscle wastage, due to the weight loss, wich could be down to litrally hundreds of things
inner ear infection
the fact he was ice cold
anemia, from the fact hes thin

i would strongly suggest you get a necropsy done, if it is EC you will need to treat rosie with the 28 day course of panacur, cleaning her enclosure with bleach on days 21 and 28


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Tink nice to hear from you sorry it's under bad times. *hug*

Hopefully Rosie will be fine I would worm her anyways for 28 days including the bleaching. Just keep a close eye on her and make sure she's eating regularly it would also be wise to keep a regular record of her weight. it's quite rare for someone to loose both bunnies in one go unless it's a very nasty bug.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry to see you back under such sad circumstances  
I do hope Rosie is OK, both health wise and with grieving. 

I know you have had heartbreak before with your bunnies, I can understand why at the moment you are considering not owning anymore but I think you will change your mind, we know you love bunnies 

As others have said a course of Panacur wouldnt hurt to be on the safe side.
Hope fitted before he died but his was after being treated for gut stasis  so it could be many things.

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, Rosie is inside in the kitchen with the radiator off and the back door open (internal door shut, the cat has gone missing and normally comes via the backdoor) so it's bloody freezing but I can watch her..

Got the panecur and getting some porridge oats tomorrow to try put a little weight on her with this cold weather, it can't be a bad thing. I am worried about her now.. Given my current streak of luck..

We have decided that, if in a few months, she is all good we will get her a mate or re-home her to someone looking for a companion for their bun. If we lose her, the hutch will be deep cleaned and sold. The heartache is unbearable and despite the preventative measures we take (on all our pets), they still seem to fall ill.. The hamster is also sick right now and the cat has gone awol :crying:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry your having a bad streak with your pets Tink sometime they do test us *hugs* hope Rosie and hammy are ok and your cat comes back soon xx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Emzy.. feels so crap when you put so much time and love and money in to them and all this happens


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry for late reply - I thought that I had replied to this. I am so sorry for your loss. Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

oh hunni im so sorry


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

makes you feel so useless and helpless when they go suddenly. how's Rosie and Hammy doing now? Hope your cats come gone too


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

The cat returned yesterday a.m thankfully, he spent a night in the snow though (he is mostly an indoor boy, no road sense at all!) hammie isn't right so needs to go back to the vets. She has puss coming out of somewhere around her back end. It's been going on a while and anti-biotics didn't clear it. She seems ok otherwise but obviously it's not good..

Rosie isn't taking it so well, I went out to her last night and she had burried herself in the straw and got realy narked off with me which is totally not her, she is chilled out usually.. I'm putting a bottle of tap-hot water in with her in a fleece blanket so she has some of the warmth that she is used to and tried to make it as cosy as I can but it's not the same as having a husbunny


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh gosh I am sorry hun x


----------



## Cinbad (Jan 13, 2013)

I too feel your pain Tink. It has to be hard with all that's going on all at once. I never had bunnies so I don't know what their life expectancy is. I had gerbils for a while and it was horrible.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks.. I was meant to collect her potential new husbunny tomorrow but had to postpone due to the weather.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor hamster that sounds pretty gross is she any better?

George really doesn't seem bothered without Miff its almost more heartbreaking that he doesn't care. I forgive him though after all he can't speak to communicate properly with me

Who's the new bun?


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

wow u have had a bad time i hope things get better soon xx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> poor hamster that sounds pretty gross is she any better?
> 
> George really doesn't seem bothered without Miff its almost more heartbreaking that he doesn't care. I forgive him though after all he can't speak to communicate properly with me
> 
> Who's the new bun?


er, not really.. just wiping her with warm damp cotton wool and seeing how she fares. Not sure what is causing it, neither is the vet..

Aww, I'm sure he is? they must notice the difference.. Rosie has lost more weight and just looks miserable now.. She was in boarding the last two nights as we were away and they noticed her weight loss and that she seems to be 'down'.. makes me feel awful keeping her outside alone..

I had her in the kitchen with the back door open while I sorted the hutch (snow is really deep here so didn't want to put her on it!) and she was chasing the cat around  was tempting to keep her in.

New potential bunny is un-named currently (though I have one in mind) was returned to his previous owner as the current one couldn't keep him anymore. He is already neutered and up to date with jabs and panacur which is good, same age as Rosie and very cute looking


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

He's stunning!!

Do you think Rosie's ok are you feeding her plenty now it's cold are you working her? would hate for anything to happen to her


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> He's stunning!!
> 
> Do you think Rosie's ok are you feeding her plenty now it's cold are you working her? would hate for anything to happen to her



I really don't know.. she seems to be a little thinner, boarders said it could be the stress of losing Chester but she is eating. I can fill the hutch with straw and she will demolish it no problem. I've started giving her porridge first thing and some digestives here and there and dry weetabix to try bulk her up a bit.. just feeling her everytime I go out to her


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Mounds of hay will give her something to munch on. Straw makes good bedding, but not food.

Water porridge or dry oats will help bulk her up. You can give her more pellets too, if she is on the skinny side, if her tummy can cope with them - increase them gradually over a few days, but watch for excess soft poo.

She will be using more energy keeping herself warm, as she is now by herself, so will need more food.

if you can get out, snow willing, you try buying and offering different hays too.

Weigh her if you can and monitor weight, and if 
you feel that she is "not right" do have her checked over by the vet.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Mounds of hay will give her something to munch on. Straw makes good bedding, but not food.
> 
> Water porridge or dry oats will help bulk her up. You can give her more pellets too, if she is on the skinny side, if her tummy can cope with them - increase them gradually over a few days, but watch for excess soft poo.
> 
> ...


Yep. Thanks but already doing the above.. she has always been an eater so gets an insane amount of hay


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hopefully she'll be ok  hope the bonding goes well


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> er, not really.. just wiping her with warm damp cotton wool and seeing how she fares. Not sure what is causing it, neither is the vet..




sounds like your hammy has pyometra hun  what antibiotics as she had and what dosages? and for how long has each course run?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> sounds like your hammy has pyometra hun  what antibiotics as she had and what dosages? and for how long has each course run?


I can't remember, it was very very small I know that much, for a few days... it didn't do anything though. In herself she seems perfectly fine it's just this issue.. I've ben cleaning her bum area for her.. the last time we went to the vet it was £30+ :mad2: now she needs to go again and the vet had no idea what was wrong


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

a second consultation for the same problem is normally cheaper than the first one so make sure you ask when you book. are there several vets at your practice? it might be worth seeing another vet.  sounds like she needs to be seen to


----------

